# The Latest Crop of WALMARTIANS …



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PLEASE PREPARE YOUR EYES it's hard to believe &#8230; they have gotten worse!
​I'm ticked off&#8230; and I have a scooter.​​Cmon, REALLY??? SHE WALKED OUT OF THE HOUSE DRESSED LIKE THAT???​​Excuse me while I pour bleach in my eyes!!!​​OMG, he'll catch his death of cold!​​If this was Arizona I bet they were done in 5 minutes.​​"It looks like Otto is getting forgetful again."​​Now what the hell is HE doing???​​She said she wore a size 4, and by golly she wasn't lying.
Just glad she didn't turn around!​​Let's see&#8230;6'10″ tall, and he goes out of the house wearing THOSE shoes!​​Proof that the devil is married, 'cause here's his wife!!!​​No comment.​​Ditto.​​What's he doing with his right hand? And how d'ya thinks he smells?​​The red hat and purse bring out the tones in his skirt.​​Huge breasts, shaved head, hairy arms. Is it a shemale?​​Is that pink underwear??? And is that a MAN???​​Just resting the girls?​​Please pass me that bleach&#8230;​​Is it just me, or did this gal simply not wear ANY pants to the store???​​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

​Momma, I gotta borrow your moo moo and shoes if you want me to go get you a snack.​​I think that's two different boots.​​The bleach, please&#8230;​​What's that on her head?​​Uummâ eeewww?​Can't wait to see what he pulls out.​​???​AND THE GRAND FINALE&#8230;​​OMG! I think I sharted!​Are you suitably impressed !!!​See also New Walmartians​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Dear Lord, My eyes, my eyes, that was horrific, What in World were some of those creatures, Zombies, Mutants, Aliens, Big Foot????


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Egads!!! Wish I had those two minutes back......


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

well that is one way to start a monday....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thankfully libs fought to close all of those evil mental hospitals so we can walk among them like we're in a cage-less zoo...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

The best thing is that in the pic with the white whale, (last pic), the guy holding her hand is wearing a shirt that says, "Thunder in the Valley". I bet there IS thunder in THAT valley.


----------

